# Vaping - Low Wattage



## DougP (7/10/15)

There is hundreds of posts about vaping at high wattages.
What I would like to ask the experienced and knowledge is this..
What is the health risks of vaping at to lower a wattage..
I have been vaping at 14 watts on a 0.5 coil. I normally vape on this coil at between 24 and 30 watts
After a tank at this lower wattage my lungs feel heavy and my chest is tight and I am swetting a lot..
What I am trying understand is why hence the post.
Questions like: 
at Lower wattage is there a risk that the VG particles doesn't atomize properly and get inhaled to dense, or, does the nicotine not atomize properly and form particles in throat ...
All I know is that I appear to be developing some very strange health issues at such a low wattage..

This question is not about coil builds or juice ratios its about the chemical actions and reactions at a lower heat ratio 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/15)

DougP said:


> There is hundreds of posts about vaping at high wattages.
> What I would like to ask the experienced and knowledge is this..
> What is the health risks of vaping at to lower a wattage..
> I have been vaping at 14 watts on a 0.5 coil. I normally vape on this coil at between 24 and 30 watts
> ...


Hmmm, interesting. It's late, I'm just thinking out loud here.... My first thought is that nicotine doesn't like heat, it breaks down faster at higher temperatures. So, lower power means less heat so less degradation, so you're inhaling more "unburnt" nic. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Viper_SA (8/10/15)

I have found that I crave 'more vapor' at lower wattages, therefor I tend to do longer lung hits and a lot more often. Like chain vape for a few minutes straight. I have noticed shortness of breath when doing this. I reckon it's because I don't breathe in enough fresh air while chasing the vapor. Almost like holding your breath too long, too often in a pool. Regardless of nic content, I want a fair amount of vapour to feel satisfied. Just a thought, not really a chemical analysis, but a bit biological.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/15)

Good question @DougP

Am interested in hearing the responses and finding out more

I like what @Viper_SA said and I too have noticed at lower power i tend to draw more and for longer (seeking more vapour) and sometimes makes my chest feel a bit heavier and makes me wheeze afterward ever so slightly.

No Science behind this but purely my thought - i think there is no danger of vaping at too low a wattage. If there is vapour it means the coil got hot enough to vaporise some of the juice. I think the danger is far more prevalent when the temp is too hot, not too cold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (8/10/15)

Did a little experiment last night..stood outside and exhaled towards a light to watch vape cloud..
At 22 watts the cloud is not that dense and dissipates relatively quickly in the air after about 5 seconds.
At 14 watts there was a far denser and heavier cloud which just hung in the air for almost 15 secs before dissipating. 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/15)

Agree with @Silver. More risks in vaping high wattage than low, thus the concept of TC. Speculating that the heavy feeling can just be that your body is not used to that mode of vaporization and needs to adapt. If you use a higher ohm coil (1.2 to 1.5 ohms) at that wattage, all should be back to normal.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DougP (8/10/15)

This in getting interesting..the volume of vape is almost double the density at 14 (lower) yet looking at above the satisfaction (craving) apears to be more.. 
My stupid logic says then..when going low you almost double your intake of contents and then quickly get into the relms of nic overdose and to much volume of contents on lungs... 
Playing with this. It definitely appears that I get more adverse health issues going lower than higher...


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (8/10/15)

Here's a stupid analogy...
The concept of what will hurt a car engine more..
Driving it in the rev limit red line for brief bursts (high watts) or driving it in 4 th gear at low revs up a step incline where the engine Labour's. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (8/10/15)

@Andre.. Hear you.
What I am getting at here is this..
The risks when using a specific coil at a specific ohm and the risks of vaping on that coil at to lower watts
So for this exercise..
Take a 0.5 coil pushing watts downward. Everybody can tell you the risks of going to high on watts, but what are the risks going to low..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (8/10/15)

I always get more vapor at higher wattages. You seem to get the opposite results. Strange

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nick (8/10/15)

so i just took a draw on my RTA 0.5 coil in my subtank at 14w and i got a liquid taste in my mouth, like i was drawing liquid straight from the tank into my mouth,almost like it was not firing up the juice,so swallowing juice i would say cannot make you feel to good, pumped it back to 27w and crackle and burn full vape no juice taste in mouth.. in conclusion swallowing juice i summise cannot be good for you... i am no Dr but that would be my guess...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Coco (8/10/15)

As @Nick suggested, the only thing I can think of (based on my experiences) is that the juice may not vaporise correctly and you actually may suck more liquid than actual vapour. Typically for lower wattages you would use a higher-ohm coil. I have had 0.5 ohm coils at 14W, doesn't "work for me"...

The rule of thumb (for me): the wattage needs to be set somewhere allowing around 4V to the coil. This is not a strict limit, I'm normally a bit over 4V or a bit under it, but it provides me a starting point - juices, devices, coils, they all come into play here.

This week is lower-wattage week for me, as @Silver & @Andre suggested, I almost think that I'm taking longer hits to "get enough". Strangely my juice consumption on my Subtank Nano is just slightly lower than what it would be on a 0.5 coil. (Nowhere close to TFV4 territory though). This is due to 2 things -

1. I'm normally vaping 18mg on higher-ohms, now down to 6mg, so I need a bit more
2. I'm definately taking longer draws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (8/10/15)

Following on from this ... if you are vaping at low wattage should you ajust your wicking in an RTA ...more or less wick at lower wattage...


----------



## G-MAN (8/10/15)

I have been vaping for 6 months now and have never really enjoyed vaping at high watts.
I have two set ups, an iStick 30w paired with a subtank mini and a Cloupor 30w paired with a normal subtank. I generally bounce between 12w and 15w as I dont like the heat produced at the higher watts. All my coils average between 0.5ohm and 0.85ohm. 

For the risk I cannot comment as Im still a "newbie" but hey. Im still alive and kicking and enjoying the vape.


----------



## DougP (8/10/15)

@viper....it's not about the volume of vapor.
it's about the density.of the vapor
The vape cloud at high watts is almost like a steam mist whereas the vape cloud at very low watts looks almost like a thick white smoke cloud.
This is what I was referring to the density and thickness and "heavyness"'of the cloud..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (8/10/15)

I hear what you are saying @DougP, but lower Ohms, combined with higher Watts always give me thicker clouds as well as more vapor. The highest I can vape is 0.9 Ohms, higher than that is disappointing to me. I use mostly mechs, and even my VV/VW devices are set to 4.2V to mimic the max output of a mech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (8/10/15)

Let me throw a rock in the pool. Today I did an experiment. Ok. Let me start at the beginning. I vape a billow v2/subtank, max airflow 30 watt 3 volts. Nice warm vape good flavour. I vaped a Rio today, started of with a Cyclone Rda, airflow was restricted volts is set, I think 2.7v round about 20-22 watts, lower than I am used to. Vape was so so, cold vape awsome flavour. Bear in mind it is a single coil setup. Then I went to the RM2 RDA more or less the same experience. Then the Radius Dripper, dual coil setup, excellent airflow almost the same as the billow and there it was nice warm vape full of flavour, it is like driving a billow v2 with a Porshe engine, wow that Rio rock, solid performance. My point; adequate airflow plays a enormous role in warmth and vapour production, it is like trying to light a fire without a slight breeze, you will struggle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kelly22 (9/10/15)

It cpuld prpbably be you are pulling harder on the rank for a satisfying drag bkz of the low wattage

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (9/10/15)

well I was just at Vapeking and tried proper sub ohm first time . damn was good

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

